# IUI in the over 40s!



## Kelly42 (Jan 28, 2006)

hello ladies  

I am about to do my second IUI. Am day 3 at the moment and know that I ovulate on day 16. Should be basting 24th or 26th of this month

Is there anyone out there in a similar situation? Would you like to share experiences and the dreaded 2WW?

 to us all
x


----------



## Nti (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi Kelly24

Yesterday I was supposed to do EC but unfortunately my ovaries have moved behind the womb and the doc couldnt get to the eggs.  He said it was too much of a risk of causing a haemorrage as their were too many veins in the way.  So we did a second IUI with 4 good eggs it was really disappointing as I responded well to this cycle.  My previous try at IVF I had an allergic reaction to the stimms and only produced 1 good egg which resulted in IUI/BFN.  

I am now on my 2ww which this time I am going to take very calmly as you can really go out of your mind waiting for the results.  How are you doing?  Try not to move around too much, my doc suggested that I dont even ride in the car as the bumps on the road are not very helpful.  Please keep in touch as I need some support this time too.  I am really considering this to be my last try and I have done 3 cycles of meds and I dont want to overdue it.

keep well and let me know how you are doing

love
Diana


----------



## Kelly42 (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi Diana
I know what you mean about taking the drugs. Not nice.
I take my last batch for this cycle tomorrow  

I will be basted at the end of next week as long as the follicles grow well and there are only 2 of them! The hospital will not baste if there are more than 2. Fingers crossed.

Try to resist while you are on the 2WW. I did quite well resisting on my first IUI and was shocked when it came up as a BFP. Shame that didn't last. But it just shows that the older woman can get pregnant - it just needs to stick! This is my 2nd IUI. I will have 3 and then call it a day (i think)

Relax and look after yourself. No stress and no jumping about watching the footy!!  

 to us all

Kelly x


----------



## Nti (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi Kelly,

I wish  you all the best on this cycle.  Positive thinking and lots of      so that the embie will stick! this time around.

I dont know if its psychological or something else but I have been sleeping and feeling really tired these last couple of days.  I am one of the lucky stay at home wives at the moment and I couldnt cope with trying to conceive and work stress.  

I am still very relaxed (over relaxed I might add) and havent thought of testing yet!  its only 7 days since IUI and if I get a BFN now I will be very but very upset, so I am trying to keep myslef from testing till  the last minute.

Let me know how it goes with your EC etc and when you are having embies put back.
I wish you all the best and everything will go well!

Love 
Diana


----------



## Kelly42 (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi Diana
had another scan this morning and i have to inject ovitrell tonight (yuck!) and will have the procedure on friday afternoon. 2 good big embies and a thick lining - here we go  

Fingers crossed for us both and no early testing!! (easier said than done)

Make sure you get lots of rest. Unfortunately i have to work, but will be moving at a much slower pace over the coming weeks. are you drinking lots of pressed pineapple juice and eating brazil nuts - they help embies stick (allegedly) as they are high in selenium. Not sure if the sticking bit is a proven fact though.

gotta go and psych myself up for the injection. i'll be doing it as DP is a little squeamish - i'm not much better  

let's hope we both have a .

speak soon. take care           
Kelly


----------



## Nti (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi Kelly,

Hope you got your injection done... can't believe you do them yourself.  I get a nurse to come round everyday to do the injection.  I'm a real scary cat!!

Unfortunately this round didnt work,

Very sad and dissapointed today as my periods started.  Yet another BFN!!.  This was my last go at IVF/IUI for the time being anyway.  Maybe after a good rest this summer I will have the courage to start all over again.

I wish you the best of luck and wish that all point to BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I will still be coming into the site so keep me informed how you are doing.  I will pray for you and wish that embies stick.

with love
Diana


----------



## Kelly42 (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi Diana
I don't believe that you ahe replied just as i was writing another message!

I am so sorry for the BFN  

i know there is nothing else i can say.

Take good care of yourself and have a rest - recharge those batteries.

I will keep you posted on my outcome.
Take care
Kellyx


----------

